# Why do some people down reg for a FET and some people don't?



## Carrie88 (Aug 2, 2015)

Thread title says it all


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

I had to down reg for my FET because I've got PCOS. By down regging they could totally take over and control my cycle. I could be waiting months if I relied on it to happen naturally

X


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Carrie

I down regged for FET (my only ever bfp) to help shrink my adenomyosis and reduce inflammation from endo. This was 3 months downregging before transfer.


----------



## Shiny happy girl (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi Carrie - i DR for both my FET's as whilst i have regular cycles, my luteal phase is short so my clinic wanted to take control of my hormones.  My understanding is that if you have regular cycles with no apparent issues, you should be able to have a completely natural cycle. 

Good luck if you are cycling X


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, a lot of clinics do it so they can control the cycle, easier to book transfers etc as not relying on your natural cycle, it also cuts down on them having to transfer on weekends.


----------



## ~Sapphire~ (Apr 14, 2008)

I did DR on FET cycle because the clinic I was at only did medicated FET.  As has already been said, it is easier for them to control timings for ET.


----------

